# Want to move to Spain. Where to start?



## Stacie92 (Feb 4, 2020)

So I decided to change my life and finally fulfill my gran sueno to live by seaside. I way considering Valencia, Barcelona or maybe Alicante?
The biggest hinderance right now is finding a job. I know a lot of people work remotely, but I am not sure I want it. I'd like to blend in with the society. But I don't know where to start 🤷


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

You could start by telling us where you're from so that we know if you'd need a visa or not....

Getting a job in Spain is very difficult, even more difficult if you don't speak Spanish, and even more difficult if you are from outside the EU.


----------



## Stacie92 (Feb 4, 2020)

Overandout said:


> You could start by telling us where you're from so that we know if you'd need a visa or not....
> 
> Getting a job in Spain is very difficult, even more difficult if you don't speak Spanish, and even more difficult if you are from outside the EU.


👍 I am from Republic of Moldova, but I hold a Romanian citizenship. As about Spanish language, currently working on it. Though I understand it better, than I speak )


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

So as you are an EU citizen you can move to Spain only having to comply with Spain's requirements to register as a resident of the EU. 

All you would need to do is demonstrate that you have enough income or savings to support yourself and that you have some form of private healthcare.

Once here, and resident you can work either as an employee (assuming that you can find a job, something that most Spaniards are having trouble with) or become self employed.

Sadly, as you can see it's all down to the money. If you don't have any or won't be able to get any, it will be a difficult thing to do, but on the plus side, the paperwork for you is easy.


----------



## Stacie92 (Feb 4, 2020)

Overandout said:


> So as you are an EU citizen you can move to Spain only having to comply with Spain's requirements to register as a resident of the EU.
> 
> All you would need to do is demonstrate that you have enough income or savings to support yourself and that you have some form of private healthcare.
> 
> ...


Oh yes, it's all down to money, which I don't have at the moment🤔 It's difficult to find a job, even if you know Spanish?


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

You obviously have a flair for languages, your English is perfect


----------



## Stacie92 (Feb 4, 2020)

Isobella said:


> You obviously have a flair for languages, your English is perfect


Thank you! I am a teacher of English and German. 
I hoped that my knowledge of languages might help me  Beside the afordmentioned I speak Russian, Romanian and some Ukrainian.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Stacie92 said:


> Thank you! I am a teacher of English and German.
> I hoped that my knowledge of languages might help me  Beside the afordmentioned I speak Russian, Romanian and some Ukrainian.


I read somewhere that there is a demand for Russian speakers here, especially in areas where they are buying up property, like the Costa del Sol. So you might just get lucky!


----------



## Stacie92 (Feb 4, 2020)

Alcalaina said:


> I read somewhere that there is a demand for Russian speakers here, especially in areas where they are buying up property, like the Costa del Sol. So you might just get lucky!


Thank you for sharing this information with me  So I think I should contact these companies directly or at least see what my chance are🤔


----------



## Jo777 (Feb 5, 2020)

*How I made the move to Spain*

Hi!
I hope this info will help you! Firstly I recommend you have plenty of money in the bank before you get here! Even though I find the cost of living very cheap compared to UK, it still costs a lot to get started in a new life I found. 
You mention 3 different areas - I moved to the Alicante region but first I spent 6 weeks doing a 'recce' by simply staying on a campsite and exploring as much as possible and talking to people who live here already. I then went to the Valencia region and camped for 6 weeks (this was a year later). 
I then sold up and moved here to the Alicante region after doing tons more research online.
I particularly love the whole area from Oliva to Villa Joyosa.
I should think with your language skills you will hopefully find work. Just make sure you get the work before you move is my advice...
Wishing you the best of luck! It's well worth the steep learning curve and all the ups and downs to get to enjoy a wonderful life here!


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Jo777 said:


> I should think with your language skills you will hopefully find work. Just make sure you get the work before you move is my advice...


Sorry to say that I find this to be totally unrealistic advice.

I tried for about a year to apply for jobs from abroad before arriving in Spain, and found that without a Spanish address, NIE, and phone number I could not get even a phone call returned. If I had set having a job as a condition for the move, I would never have arrived here. Once here, I did get a job within a couple of months (albeit earning around 15% of what I had been earning in the UK before I moved!)

I'm sure there are exceptions, but generally, you need to be in Spain, living, with all your papers in order and preferably with a decent working level of Spanish before anyone will even consider interviewing you for a job. And prepare to finance yourself, not only through that search period, but also possibly through the first year or two if you get a very low paid job which may not be sufficient to live on.


----------



## Stacie92 (Feb 4, 2020)

Thank you all for your opinions. One more thing should I have a document (pass a test) to demonstrate my proficiency of Spanish language?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Stacie92 said:


> Thank you all for your opinions. One more thing should I have a document (pass a test) to demonstrate my proficiency of Spanish language?


 You might need it, just as you might need one in any language you speak to "prove" your proficiency. 

https://examenes.cervantes.es/es/dele/que-es
You might be able to get work as a language teacher, but it's quite poorly paid. If you have any other skills like IT for example that coupled with languages might help you out. Try looking at infojobs.net or directly on company websites to see what's on offer


----------



## Stacie92 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You might need it, just as you might need one in any language you speak to "prove" your proficiency.
> 
> https://examenes.cervantes.es/es/dele/que-es
> You might be able to get work as a language teacher, but it's quite poorly paid. If you have any other skills like IT for example that coupled with languages might help you out. Try looking at infojobs.net or directly on company websites to see what's on offer



😁 I see the teachers are poorly-paid in Spain as well. What a pity, because I enjoy it )
Well, I am a copywriter, have knowledge in marketing, had my own business, run my own website and so on.

Thank you a lot for information. At least I know where to start


----------



## Stacie92 (Feb 4, 2020)

P.S. Oh, but the way I haven't completed my Masters degree, postponing it until I really want to do it, and not because I am supposed. So I was thinking, as the Russian expression says 'why not combine the pleasure with the benefit'.

But at 27 I might be too old �� Can I still get a scholarship?


----------

